# Skagen Watches



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

During my recent visit to Philly, in addition to the Hamilton Everest, my 710 also bought this Skagen watch....wanted one myself, but she wouldn't let me buy two watches for myself







.

I'm a bit of a fan of thin watches and they dont get much thinner than Skagens...this one is 5 mm thick with a diameter of 28 mm. On the wrist, it appears even thinner because at the sides it is bevelled down to a very thin edge all round...you can sort of see that by the lugs in the photo below.




























Cheers

Paul


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Nice, clean design. I like the combination of different coloured and finished metals: gold/silver/polished/mesh !


----------



## rodiow (Nov 6, 2004)

Had a couple of swatch Skin watches ,That watch does remind me of them, I thought they looked great on other peoples wrists but I ended up selling them on, mind you that steel one could take my fancy


----------



## Ron Jr (Sep 10, 2003)

I have a couple Skagens in my collection. I bought them before I got seriously into collecting. I still check them out when I see them in a stores display case.


----------



## gran99 (Apr 21, 2005)

Skagen looks expensiev but are not







I like them a lot! but I am not built to wear such thin watches







and the Bulova 96C21 Millennia Perpetual Calendar Minute Repeater might be the only quartz I am considering buying these days (mechanical is my love)









Regards

gran


----------

